# How to Clean Wax off Wife's Pot?



## Vance G

You don't put wax on something that is not going to have it on it again! The wax sheds most things and is really hard to clean up. A very judicious use of a propane torch and piles of paper towels to clean wax off non plastics is most effective for me. Get the wax hot and wipe. Repeat til the roll is gone and she will still notice. Go buy her a new pot is the sane answer. If someone has a quick and easy, I sure want to hear it.


----------



## rwurster

Probably best to buy her a new pot, I would set the seive in the sun and wipe when it was hot enough or pour hot water over it. The pot though is yours now lol.


----------



## v45

Thanks for the reply. Thats what I was afraid of. 

vance I will try the propane torch and some clean rags. I have tried boiling water in the pot but I cant seem to get rid of the wax.

She has already said that it looks I have just bought her a new stainless stock pot


----------



## JWChesnut

Use a gas flame and unlimited roll of absorbent paper towels. Heat the pot +wax and wipe down. It will come clean nicely. Hot water just spreads it, but dry paper towels soak it up completely.


----------



## TheBuzz

freeze the pot and the wax will become brittle.


----------



## JRG13

There's some solvents good for wax as well, can't recall which ones though.


----------



## Rxmaker

She does not cook so as the the pots are mine. I did buy some cheap SS pots on sale for honey and wax. Acetone or MEK will dissolve the wax. Do it outside as these are extremely flammable


----------



## David LaFerney

Put it in a warm oven (on top of a foil lined tray) then wipe it off with paper towels. Very easy.


----------



## Sweebee

Just buy her a new and better stockpot, and use the wax coated one yourself in the future. Lesson learned.


----------



## schmism

David LaFerney said:


> Put it in a warm oven (on top of a foil lined tray) then wipe it off with paper towels. Very easy.


this or some other method of heating it. if its glass you can microwave it. 

ive used a heat gun to melt wax that was dripped on surfaces and wipped with papertowel. it certianly isnt a once and your done process, but it does work with several passes.


----------



## Spinner

v45 said:


> I used HER pot to to keep the uncapping knife hot while extracting now it has a wax residue and a wax ring at the high water level.


Oops


----------



## v45

Thanks for the tips

The propane torch and paper towels seemed to work the best I may have to give it a second try latter but it is pretty good.

I am just glad I didn't use *MY* stainless thermos I was going to use that but the neck was to small for the knife

Lessons learned on my first extraction


----------



## chimneysweep

A heat gun and paper towels works well for cleaning beeswax from stainless. Turpentine will dissolve beeswax.


----------



## Bee Bliss

As others have said, get the SS pot warm enough to melt the wax and wipe it with paper toweling.

Beeswax melts at about 147*F. Use a hairdryer to warm up the area and then wipe. Could not be more simple. I have also cleaned up glass candle jars this way and, yes, stainless steel. 

Beeswax is edible and I would not hesitate to use the same cleaned pot for cooking.

Why do people keep suggesting a little "woof"? It isn't necessary!


----------



## OlofL

Wash it in hot water (almost boiling) with washing soda. The hot water melts the wax off, the washing soda makes the wax soluble in water (not really soluble but that is the effect).


----------



## KQ6AR

turpentine dissolves wax, that's how you make wood polish.


----------



## JRW

Wax on your wifes pot ?

Tell her not to smoke it , it will be very harsh !:shhhh:


----------



## Acebird

There are a hundred ways to warm the pot and wipe off the wax. There are almost as many solutions that will dissolve the wax.

Keep in mind that bees wax is completely edible so any film left over is not going to be toxic. Usage will eventually get it off.


----------



## djcmumford

v45 said:


> What is the best way to clean up a wife's pan with wax residue. I used HER pot to to keep the uncapping knife hot while extracting now it has a wax residue and a wax ring at the high water level. Also how do you also clean a stainless double honey sieve with a wax coating?
> 
> Thanks
> Chris
> 
> 
> I tried a search but came up empty


I just had the same problem. I use Doterra essential oils and I suddenly thought that maybe Lemon oil would do the trick...It did. My stainless pots and bowls look like new. No need to purchase new. Just a few drops of the Lemon oil on a papertowel and rubs the wax right off. Then wash with hot soapy water...


----------



## jwcarlson

New pot, or better yet, time machine. Tell her when she's at the thrift stores or garage sales to be on the lookout for a large wax melting pot for you. My wife found me one within a few days. I recently bought a bigger one at Goodwill for like $6 and with a $2 Taranov swarm sheet I was out the door for less than $10! And I don't have to worry about trying to clean any more valuable cookware.


----------



## Dave A.

v45 said:


> What is the best way to clean up a wife's pan with wax residue. I used HER pot to to keep the uncapping knife hot while extracting now it has a wax residue and a wax ring at the high water level. Also how do you also clean a stainless double honey sieve with a wax coating?
> 
> Thanks
> Chris
> 
> 
> I tried a search but came up empty


That's easy.

By wife a new pot; you keep old one.

Win-win.


----------



## jakec

JRW said:


> Wax on your wifes pot ?
> 
> Tell her not to smoke it , it will be very harsh !:shhhh:


 I was thinking along those lines too!


----------



## shinbone

You got wax on your wife's good pot!? You're a dead man.


----------



## beeware10

probably turned out ok as the post is nearly 2 yrs old. lol


----------



## KQ6AR

He posted last January, so he was alive then.


----------



## Cloverdale

v45 said:


> What is the best way to clean up a wife's pan with wax residue. I used HER pot to to keep the uncapping knife hot while extracting now it has a wax residue and a wax ring at the high water level. Also how do you also clean a stainless double honey sieve with a wax coating?
> 
> Thanks
> Chris
> 
> 
> I tried a search but came up empty


Buy her a whole NEW set of pots. :shhhh:


----------



## Phoebee

rwurster said:


> Probably best to buy her a new pot, I would set the seive in the sun and wipe when it was hot enough or pour hot water over it. The pot though is yours now lol.


I found this out the hard way. I now have my very own Pyrex measuring cups, pots, thermometer, and an old hot-pot for my various bee-related science projects. Wax was the thing that got me in trouble the most.


----------



## Brissy Boy

Mate - Gum Turpentine does the trick.

It's the same solvent you get in most beeswax or paraffin based furniture wax. Smells bee-autitiful too


----------



## whiskers

Oven cleaner will probably take it off.
Fill the pot with a mixture of water plus a cup or so of household ammonia, bring it to a simmer for a while (lid on, open window or do outside, smelly fumes)
Vegetable oil should soften the wax (leave it on a while) then wipe off.
After any of the above, wash the pot.

Never had this exact problem but I have returned to service several pots that others recommended thrown out.
Bill

Warning- Either oven cleaner or ammonia will destroy aluminum. Oven cleaner can do it in a rather spectacular way.


----------



## j.kuder

you bought yourself a pot and it's gona cost you a new pot


----------



## Rxmaker

MEK will dissolve the wax. Do it outside


----------



## shinbone

beeware10 said:


> probably turned out ok as the post is nearly 2 yrs old. lol


Exactly my concern - this thread is two years old, and the OP still hasn't posted again to say everything is cool with his wife. I say it is time we start digging up the basement floor looking for a skeleton.


----------



## Tim B

laquer thinner works very well. Denatured alcohol or even regular alcohol and/or mineral spirits would probably all work.


----------



## Roads

v45 said:


> What is the best way to clean up a wife's pan with wax residue. I used HER pot to to keep the uncapping knife hot while extracting now it has a wax residue and a wax ring at the high water level. Also how do you also clean a stainless double honey sieve with a wax coating?
> 
> Thanks
> Chris
> 
> 
> I tried a search but came up empty



Use Goo Gone. For removing adhesive gunk. There are more than one kind goo gone and that one worked incredibly well.


----------



## Tigger19687

Roads said:


> Use Goo Gone. For removing adhesive gunk. There are more than one kind goo gone and that one worked incredibly well.


Don't worry I'm sure she divorced him by now


----------



## Gray Goose

v45 said:


> What is the best way to clean up a wife's pan with wax residue. I used HER pot to to keep the uncapping knife hot while extracting now it has a wax residue and a wax ring at the high water level. Also how do you also clean a stainless double honey sieve with a wax coating?
> 
> Thanks
> Chris
> 
> 
> I tried a search but came up empty


Buy her a new pot
that one is yours now



GG


----------



## JWPalmer

If he waited 8-1/2 years to buy her the new pot, he is surely divorced by now. I would have said dead, but V45 was on Beesource less than a year ago so I know she did not go postal on him.


----------



## elmer_fud

I have thrown a pot with wax stuck on it on the grill to burn it clean. It is a cheap stainless pot so I figured it was worth trying and it worked well


----------

